# I think i'm in a metal band \m/



## Leon (May 13, 2006)

so, i got an email tuesday of this week from a guy in this band:

http://www.myspace.com/lateralfold

...and we jammed tonight. we nailed the one tune "mending the seems" and fucking wrote a new song. how sweet is that?

they all loved my tone, too! my Nomad was cranked the whole night (which means it was above ~2 ). they said that i sound WAY better than the last guy, who apparently "had some Line6 piece of junk."  i didn't even bother to take my six, which worked out well, since they tune down to C#. i just left my RG7621 in B standard and went with it. it rocked.

the drive to the practice space was about 45 minutes, but they're transplanting to my town, so that's cool. either way, i'm still fuck'n wired as all hell


----------



## Donnie (May 13, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Naren (May 13, 2006)

Sweet.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 13, 2006)

I've seen these guys' ads around. So you went and checked' em out, huh? Good for you.


----------



## 7slinger (May 13, 2006)




----------



## bostjan (May 13, 2006)

keep me posted!


----------



## zimbloth (May 13, 2006)

get them to tune down to B like men


----------



## angryman (May 13, 2006)

I'm pleased for you dude


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 13, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> get them to tune down to B like men


 
No, no, no. Get them to buy 7 strings and sign up here. Then they'll be real men.

Congrats Leon!


----------



## Ken (May 13, 2006)

Yes, congrats.


----------



## Leon (May 13, 2006)

thanks guys! i'm at work and tired as shit from last night, but i'm still stoked 

i'm the only guitar player in the band, so the most i could do is either get the bassist to tune down, or get him to get a 5 string in B standard. either way, i'll try and get them signed up at some point.


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## noodles (May 14, 2006)

Congrats, dude.


----------



## giannifive (May 14, 2006)

Congrats, man!


----------



## Shawn (May 14, 2006)

Awesome, Leon, that's great news, congrats and good luck!


----------



## David (May 14, 2006)

dude, I really like that bands sound. Awesome gig you got there!


----------

